# DC/montgomery county riders



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

I have never done group riding, but on several weekend rides i've seen a squad out (always going the opposite direction) and i think their jersyes have "edge" on them. is it a local club/team, any info?

i did not see them today, but often have near great falls (MD side) or in rock creek park on weekends
thanks,
jim


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

www.ncvc.net

i'm sure you know that by now





jimcav said:


> I have never done group riding, but on several weekend rides i've seen a squad out (always going the opposite direction) and i think their jersyes have "edge" on them. is it a local club/team, any info?
> 
> i did not see them today, but often have near great falls (MD side) or in rock creek park on weekends
> thanks,
> jim


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*thanks BAS*

i did not in fact. 
i just sent them an email.
i am considering racing, but based on rbr feedback, realize i need more cornering skill. i just ride solo, so have had no real need for it, and in long course triathlons it is of no importance.
anyway, thanks. 
give a shout if you see me in RCP or the bethesda/poolesville area--i am on either a bianchi with red wheels, or a purple calfee.

jim


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think cornering is such an important skill in cat 5. You just need to be able
to keep up and finish. If you've been on a bike for years, I'm sure you can corner.





jimcav said:


> i did not in fact.
> i just sent them an email.
> i am considering racing, but based on rbr feedback, realize i need more cornering skill. i just ride solo, so have had no real need for it, and in long course triathlons it is of no importance.
> anyway, thanks.
> ...


----------

